# JCreator 3.0: Kompiler-Problem



## trunkz (24. Jun 2004)

bei mir hängt sich jcreator 3.0 immer beim compilieren auf. könnt mir jmd helfen das problem zu besetigen? thx


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (24. Jun 2004)

Erscheint eine Fehlermeldung oder was passiert genau beim Versuch des Kompilierens?


----------



## Illuvatar (24. Jun 2004)

Bei mir hängt sich JCreator 1.10.008 Pro beim Kompilieren nicht auf, ich kann dein Problem nicht nachvollziehen.

Beim ersten Kompilieren / bei sehr viel Code braucht javac etwas, wie lange hast du denn schon gewartet?


----------

